# Hybrid helmet designs



## cornucopia (24 Mar 2013)

hello folks

these are two of a series of helmets/mask's that i've been working on recently

they are not meant to be a direct copy of any historical helmet, I have taken idea's from several sources- films, games. history etc

white mallee burr 3"x 4"










burr elm 3"x 4"


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Mar 2013)

Very neat!


----------



## henton49er (24 Mar 2013)

cornucopia":34mu9q3l said:


> they are not meant to be a direct copy of any historical helmet



I should think not given the sizes you have quoted!!

Seriously though, they look an interesting innovation in turning and an interesting idea. I like them!!


----------



## nev (24 Mar 2013)

superb!


----------



## darkness (24 Mar 2013)

Excellent work


----------



## Paul.J (24 Mar 2013)

Those are very nice George  
I would still try and diffuse the light coming from the windows though?


----------



## Hutzul (24 Mar 2013)

Really smart, I always look forward to seeing your hybrid projects, must cost a small fortune in resin.

Very inspiring cornucopia, I plan to have a dabble with resins at some stage.

Thanks for sharing =D> =D>


----------



## stevenw1963 (24 Mar 2013)

Like those, not least because they are different to the normal turnings


----------



## CHJ (24 Mar 2013)

Excellent innovation on the design front George, the sharp edge detail sets them a notch above on the finishing front.


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Mar 2013)

STUNNING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## VikingAl (24 Mar 2013)

Fantastic, I really like those, awesome idea & somewhat outside of the box as they say!. Very impressed indeed!.


----------



## mikec (25 Mar 2013)

Beautiful.

Unusual but very effective design. =D> =D> =D> 

mikec


----------



## nicguthrie (25 Mar 2013)

Really nice effect! What exactly is the resin you are using? it gives the same sort of effect as many of the more expensive acrylic pen blank sets that I've seen, and obviously takes a very nice finish. I'd love to be able to cast parts for projects directly from that sort of stuff.

To get such a perfect gloss finish, did you do the modern usual steps of micro-mesh followed by burnishing cream or something? Or would that make some trouble at the site where the two materials meet?

Very awesome indeed, would love to know more about your technique.

Nic.


----------



## cornucopia (25 Mar 2013)

thank you for all of your kind comments

Nicguthrie: I cant go into too much detail as selling/casting blanks is part of how I make my living- to finish I dry sand to 600 grit then using three types of mops and compound to buff the item to the finish you see.


----------



## CraigyCraigo (25 Mar 2013)

They are cool........... might you be able to share how they are made? never seen anything like this before and 'little' items like this are right up my street!!!


----------



## Weasel Howlett (26 Mar 2013)

WOW! simply WOW.


----------



## loz (27 Mar 2013)

Nice nod to Andrew Halls Leonidas helmet there, we did these in a workshop with him a few years ago after the IWG seminar in Armagh,

Love the hybrid version though !


----------



## cornucopia (27 Mar 2013)

I said in my opening post Loz my design is based on lots of influnces- Andrew halls replica isnt one of them.


----------



## CraigyCraigo (27 Mar 2013)

Does anyone no of any plans or WIP's on how these are made? I pic of the back would probably help also.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## cornucopia (27 Mar 2013)

CraigyCraigo":32sdhr5y said:


> Does anyone no of any plans or WIP's on how these are made? I pic of the back would probably help also.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Craig



I have submitted this idea to some magazines and so cant go into too much deatil as they will then refuse to publish the article and I wont get paid. 
All I can say is that its a simple turned shape that is then cut & sanded off the lathe.
If my submission is succusfull you will hopefully be able to see a full WIP in print soon but for now i'd prefer it if you didnt ask anymore questions...at least not on this thread.


----------



## CraigyCraigo (27 Mar 2013)

cornucopia":1r6v1fse said:


> CraigyCraigo":1r6v1fse said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone no of any plans or WIP's on how these are made? I pic of the back would probably help also.
> ...



Fully Understood, No Problem! It would be nice to see it published and if it is could you give us a heads up on here on which mag it shall be in???


----------



## cornucopia (27 Mar 2013)

CraigyCraigo":2oaof6o2 said:


> cornucopia":2oaof6o2 said:
> 
> 
> > CraigyCraigo":2oaof6o2 said:
> ...



o.k- i'll drop you a pm and let you know once I know


----------



## steadyeddie (29 Mar 2013)

Hi George,
You've made a fabulous job of these, what made you want to have a go at these as they're not what you'd call "the norm". (Or have I just answered my own question)

Dave


----------



## Gary Morris (30 Mar 2013)

They look fantastic!!!


----------



## boysie39 (30 Mar 2013)

Beautiful ,the mixture of resin and wood lends itself to this type of work IMO .Thanks George .


----------



## cornucopia (30 Mar 2013)

thank you for your comments

the original idea was sparked when I was watching fraiser on TV, there is a helmet on a shelf near his kitchen doorway, you only see it for a second and i don’t know if it’s made of pot or metal but I liked the look of it and was fairly sure I could make something similar.
I made a prototype in wood to make sure i had the proportions right then I made these two and I’ve since made a dozen or so more each time tweaking the design adding gold leaf, texture, metal etc and each time taking an influence from another source and adding it to this shape, for example I’ve just tried one with the eye shape of Boba fett from star wars and another with the mouth cut-out shape from the orc's helmets in lord of the rings


----------



## EnErY (30 Mar 2013)

Stunning design awesome Finish Like the Idea never seen it before myself very impressed indeed =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
Regards
Bill


----------



## mark sanger (2 Apr 2013)

Hi George 

Lovely work I like the amalgamation of wood and resin works well. The first wooden helmets date back to the 1st century BC although there is little evidence of them any more compared to the later metal ones for obvious reasons. I wonder if they turned them on fixed head or swivel head lathes.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## CraigyCraigo (28 Apr 2013)

Any updates on the article or how to???


----------



## Harlequin (29 Apr 2013)

now, thats really cool =D>


----------

